# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7.5] IIS recriture d'url et noms de domaine multi extensions

## sizzla68

Hello,

Je suis en train d'essayer de comprendre comment fonctionne le module de rcriture d'url de IIS.

J'ai cre un nouveau dont l'url principale est www.test.com .
J'ai galement cre une rgle pour ma page produit :

  <match url="^fr/products/([_0-9a-z-]+)/([_0-9a-z-]+)" />

  <action type="Rewrite" url="product.aspx?lan={R:0}&amp;cod={R:1}&amp;lib={R:2}" />

  <conditions logicalGrouping="MatchAny">
    <add input="{URL}" pattern="^.*\.(ashx|axd|css|gif|png|jpg|svg|jpeg|js|flv|f4v)$" negate="true" />
  </conditions>

</rule>

Cette rgle me permet d'afficher :

http://www.test.com/fr/products/5858/tomato


J'aimerais utiliser des nom de domaine par langue comme ceci :

http://www.test.fr/products/5858/tomato

qui pointe vers la mme url


Dans mon fichier dns j'ai fait pointer http://www.test.com et http://www.test.fr vers la mme adresse ip.


Comment est ce que je pourrais grer ca avec une rgle de recriture ?

Le but tant par exemple de dire que le site .fr pointe vers une url  type .com/fr/.... avec les rgle de recriture qui fonctionne.


Merci d'avance  :;):

----------

